# Failed pex Tee



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)




----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Any idea the age of that PEX T?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

M5Plumb said:


> Any idea the age of that PEX T?


The owner said 4 years. She also said that last year she had a fitting leak in a wall. Well water. So it took 3 years for a problem to show up.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I want to track that, I haven't seen that up here in PDX yet but I'm keeping an eye out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Had the same thing a while back. Cust. with well water. Repiped the pump, and was back about a year later for another issue. Saw 3 or 4 connections wet and/or dripping. I cut them out and used plastic fittings (acetal?)

I sent them in to Zurn, and never heard a word back from them. 

So much for that warranty everyone pushes!


----------



## PaulW (Jul 31, 2008)

That PEX pipe appears to be exposed as well. I would suggest insulating or using Ultra-violet PEX piping. I know it probably has nothing to do with the tee, just say'n.

Paul


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PaulW said:


> That PEX pipe appears to be exposed as well. I would suggest insulating or using Ultra-violet PEX piping. I know it probably has nothing to do with the tee, just say'n.
> 
> Paul


I had to remove the insualtion to take the pic and to repair it......I re-installed it.


----------



## kfosh (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.alawpro.com/lawyer-attorney-1553652.html the net is full of zurn problems after 1 leak i went back to Uponor Wirsbo


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

kfosh said:


> http://www.alawpro.com/lawyer-attorney-1553652.html the net is full of zurn problems after 1 leak i went back to Uponor Wirsbo


I like Wirsbo better, but around here it's hard to find stock.


----------

